# ***2011 Official Bowhunting Success thread***



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Let's see em. PICTURES and Brief description only


----------



## nkybuck (Feb 16, 2009)

I wacked this guy yesterday in an urban area outside of Cincy. I shot him with a Z7 63# 2blade rage and Cabelas 55/70 extreme stalkers. It was a 23yd shot he covered about 60 yds before he piled up.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Got this girl with 20 minutes of daylight left (hence crappy pic). Nailed her at 24 yards, she bucked a couple times, started walking, then flipped over backwards and convulsed for 10 seconds. Let out a couple hard breaths and that was it. Down in 15 yards!
2nd deer taken with bow (1st with Mathews Z7!). Can't wait for 3rd, 4th, 5th, etc... Season ends tomorrow, I'll be out in the morn.


----------



## rambo (Jul 4, 2005)

*My New mexico Muley 147 6/8*





It was 4 degrees and our heater broke.... but we stuck it out and it paid off...


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Spot & Stalked this guy to 20 yards on my way out today... Last day of our season.


----------



## srkundell (Apr 12, 2009)

*broke in the maxxis*

first hunt with the maxxis. deer came in around 3 45. shot was 25 yards deer droped on spot but was still moving a little. made a follow up shot thinking i made a spine shot. when i got up to the deer i found that the first shot pinned the shoulders which made the deer unable to run so it tipped over. very pleased with the bow. deer isnt the biggest but our season is ending soon so i figured i would shoot it, should be some good eating. this year it is deer 5 with bow, deer 7 total(bow and gun)


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

January 15, 2011 was the last day of Missouri's archery season. I love hunting in the snow and had an oak-hickory ridge more than a mile back on government ground that the deer had been tearing up rooting for acorns in the snow. Between 1:30pm and 5pm a single doe, two does, a group of six does and a group of four does hit that ridge. I took one doe at 4pm and one at 5pm. A great final day! and a full freezer!

snow also makes arrows easy to find









and blood trails even an "old man can follow"










and a tough haul when way back in government ground....no motorized vehicles, but a problem I like to have


----------



## craSSh (Aug 12, 2008)

Killed this one on Wed 1/19. He's my best bow buck. Shot was @ 15yd. Weighed 185lb


----------



## Zona (May 18, 2006)

Here is my 2011 Arizona coues buck. 20 yard shot out of my blind. Slick Trick standards 125s did the job.


----------



## Renfrow (Jun 6, 2009)

*2010 Archery Antelope*

This is second Antelope with a bow. Taken with a Diamond Nitrous and Muzzy broadheads. Took my wife and kids along for the ride and was able to get a pic before the stalk. Totally awesome.


----------



## Josh W (Oct 13, 2010)

*first one for 2011*

Got this Guy the other day. 250 lbs.


----------



## Monster Blood (Feb 15, 2011)

Taken Feb 3rd in Ohio. First kill for my Monster 7 @ 30yds :teeth:


----------



## swisher1974 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Slick trick standard 20 yrd shot*









This deer was eating in my food plot and its tongue didn't get cut


----------



## BO HNTR (Dec 19, 2004)

My annual DEC/JAN (2010/2011) desert mule deer/javelina hunt in the desert of Arizona:


----------



## BO HNTR (Dec 19, 2004)

A CA desert coyote:


----------



## BOWCAPT (Dec 21, 2010)

*T3 hog........*

I got my first "non-black" hog yesterday. G5 T3/ Easton AXIS N-FUSED. Last pic is exit wound, she was shot slightly quartering away @ 38 yds & was still standing in the same spot for a split second after she was hit. She ran 30 yds...........Love my PSE!!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Shot some hogs in Oklahoma with my new K&K Vengeance and my D340 tipped with Slick Trick Magnums on Axis 340 shafts.


----------



## craSSh (Aug 12, 2008)

Tried my hand at bowfishin for the first time this morning. It was a blast!


----------



## Mad_Mike (Jan 28, 2011)

*SC gobbler..*

I'm a new guy around here... I hunt the coastal region of SC and this is my first kill ever with a bow...










10" beard... 1" spurs.. 

BTW- Took this bird without a blind.. 

Hope to be around here more often.


----------



## Ayastigi (Jul 9, 2007)

Lol nice shot, I have tried that but missed but I did shoot a cotton mouth in the head at 5 yards. He was stalking me....not a good idea to stalk a hunter


CootShooter said:


> Spot & Stalked this guy to 20 yards on my way out today... Last day of our season.


----------



## Ayastigi (Jul 9, 2007)

Monster Blood said:


> Taken Feb 3rd in Ohio. First kill for my Monster 7 @ 30yds :teeth:


Very nice, I would like for one like him to come into my range


----------



## NCBoneCollector (Jun 15, 2010)

my first bow kill


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HogBane (Mar 27, 2011)

*I finally got that BIG boar*

I finally got that BIG boar. I have been tracking him for a couple of months now just north of Lake Lavon. Occasionally he was sighted doing a bulldozer impression on farmers and ranchers land in that area. He mostly lived down in the bottoms on USAC land. Its archery hunting only there so I bought a cross bow. The plan finally cam together. After about ten intense minutes of him being uncomfortably close, I took the shot. He bolted off into the pig tunnels. I never found the arrow. It was a pass through both shields, nicked the heart and of course the lungs. I said a prayer and went in the tunnels with 2 flashlights and a Colt Cobra 38 special. I did have my special armor piercing plus Ps in it. I made them especially for this occasion. The day before a close friend offered to lend me his 44 magnum but I didn’t want to mess it up crawling around in pig tunnels with it. After I took the shot and saw how big he was I wished I had taken my friend up on his offer. I finally found him 3 hrs later with my nose and thanked GOD he was dead. I tied a string to him and proceeded to find my way out of the pig tunnels. Right before I ran out of string on the spool I saw moon light, I was out of the maze. I went back to the truck and got a hand truck. Walked back to the string and followed the string back to the boar pulling the hand truck behind me. The hand truck was tied to my belt with a recovery strap so that I would have an easer time crawling through the tunnels. If only that hand truck had four wheels instead of two. After 3 hrs of crawling around in pig tunnels and then 1 1/2 hrs pulling him off the USAC land (no vehicles allowed) I have a whole new outlook on the term 'pulled pork'

I heard from the wild game processor today in Whitwright, TX. THE CHOPPING BLOCK. Ken said that the boar was an easy 300 pounds maybe 320. He has processed thousands of hogs and he said its a BIGun. The hams, chops and sausage are going to be smoked. Friends are claiming dibs on the ribs. Maybe some of you folks could give me some kind of educated guess about how much he weighed. He was 64" long on the ground. My guess was around 250 lbs to 275 but I don,t have much experience in pig weight estimation. Right after I hit him (The boar)it sounded like the start of a horse race! This was my first hog and crossbow kill. I think its going to be hard to top this one. I do believe that I am already addicted to hog hunting. I got him with a Barnett Predator using Carbon Express Cross bolt with Bolt Cutter 3 blade 150 grains broad head at about 20 yards.

HogBane


----------



## born2slay (Sep 16, 2010)

...


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

my first bird of the year with my new martin firecat..shot him at 8 yards


----------



## NCBoneCollector (Jun 15, 2010)

My first bow kill

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatcoats (Jul 31, 2009)

Doubled up last Friday on their way to the roost tree. Best turkey hunt Ive ever been on. Had probably close to 25 toms and jakes strutting and gobbling anywhere from 1 to 20 yds away. Awesome!


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Here is an Oklahoma Turkey...23 yds with the Hoyt, Gold Tip, 100 grn NAP Nitron....


----------



## ScottParson (Jan 9, 2010)

Got this Custer County, NE gobbler on 4/5.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

*2011 turkey*

21 pounds, 10 inch beard. 42 yard shot. 1st turkey with a bow.


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

my turkey season so far. great start with my new bow


----------



## chadschoff (Feb 19, 2010)

Started the 2011 season off right. Decoys set a 5 yards tom was leanin on the BMobile when my GoldTip ProHunter tipped with a 100gr Rocket MeatSeeker 3 blade punched him out. Tom flopped 5 yards and came to rest. Now 2 more "gun" tags to fill with the AlphaMax yet this spring!!


----------



## bailebr3 (Sep 21, 2010)

i posted my story in the trad section under" ALABAMA GOBBLER DOWN". im still stunned that i got this big tom with my dorado without a blind at 11 yards!!


----------



## MAXXIS31 (Dec 15, 2009)

First turkey with a bow. Maxxis 31 70lbs Spitfire Gobbler Getter 42 yard shot. Came to about 20 yards but I had my call in my hand instead of my bow with no blind. Huge hole only went 49 yards after hit when he stopped he didn't have a drop of blood in him. Now I have to find one more for me and 2 for my wife.


----------



## wisbooner3932 (Feb 5, 2011)

First turkey with a bow! 18 pound jake...and yes we got about 5 inches of snow here in in southern Wisconsin about 2 days ago.


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*My 2011 OH Long Beard*

I busted him this morning behind my place. 1" spurs, 10" beard, 20 lbs.


----------



## ScottParson (Jan 9, 2010)

Got this bird in MO this morning and didn't even get rained on.:teeth:


----------



## ScottParson (Jan 9, 2010)

MO bird #2 got a second chance and made it count


----------



## BAMBI KILER (Jun 24, 2007)

*NJ Archery Turkey*

Nj opening day jake shot @ 25 yrds with a rocket hammerhead.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

*2nd Turkey this year and he was an upgrade*

First one was 21 lb tom, 10 in beard, 7/8ths in. spur, this one was 25lbs 4 oz, 10.5 in beard, and and both spurs were 1 3/8ths inch. The second one was a 55 yard shot because he was not coming any closer.


----------



## dosse (Aug 20, 2007)

Here are my 2011 kills so far

1/1/11
Dynamite hits the dirt










03/31/11

First kill with my new z7


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

4-27-11

First tom with a bow.

22lb, 1 3/16sp and 10 1/2brd


----------



## tannerL (Apr 17, 2011)

Some good sized Oklahoma Bull Frogs. Great practice. The one on the far left should have been a state record, but I didn't even think to check untill the next day...


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

My first turkey ever. 25 yards shot with a Hammerhead. 19 pounds 9 inch beard, 3/4 inch spurs


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

*Gobblers, gobblers and more gobblers*

Some 2011 spring gobblers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsndpMwQtD4


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

First turkey with a bow and first kill with my new Hoyt Alphamax. 16lb two bearded jake. No blind.


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

First turkey with a bow, last day of the season.


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

BowhunterMason said:


> First turkey with a bow, last day of the season.


Nice job! Beautiful fan on that bird.


----------



## mossyoakguy (Mar 5, 2003)

*Got a 22 pounder today. :>)*


----------



## Makaveli (May 18, 2011)

First bird with a bow!!! and first blood for the Matrix Plus!


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> First bird with a bow!!! and first blood for the Matrix Plus!


Nice job, I had the same first time luck with my alphamax this Spring as well. Many more to come...


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Manitoba Bear 2011
Not the biggest but very happy with him....


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

32 inches...shot from land..Bear Instinct set at 52 lbs..shot him at about 15 yards...


----------



## pite0007 (Jun 19, 2009)

My 2011 jake, also my first turkey killed with a bow:


----------



## SWMOBowhunter (Jan 10, 2011)

Killed this P&Y buck Nov. 4th 2010 25yds with a rage. Wadded up in 40yds.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

My first turkey with a bow. I called him in before school, shot him, and ran back to the house to get my book bag and be on my way before I was late.:shade:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

2011 Quebec Black Bear...with www.tippmannoutfitters.com


----------



## whitecourt (Jun 19, 2011)

Here is my sons 2011 Spring Black Bear

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYjNsBItaew


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Feb 2011 Winter Bow Recurve Kill

In The Snow with a Recurve Bow... I shot a Doe


----------



## CBOUTFITTING (Mar 1, 2011)

Lukes first moose in Maine. Hunters Point Guide Service does the trick!


----------



## CBOUTFITTING (Mar 1, 2011)

SWMOBowhunter said:


> Killed this P&Y buck Nov. 4th 2010 25yds with a rage. Wadded up in 40yds.


HelluvaBuck.com


----------



## txhunter71 (Aug 17, 2011)

first bear, Saskatchewan


----------



## Youngun15 (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## bowhunter_54 (Sep 20, 2010)

first kill of the fall. 20 yard shot. he was standing up when i was him out the window while i was on my luch break. so i grabbed my maxxis and put the stalk on him. he must have seen some movement cause he headed back for his hole he stopped at the hole with his head in the grass all i could see was his back hind quarters. i guessed the range and sent my axis down range and the zwickey judo point did its job......lol....if season dont get here soon i might go crazy


----------



## gooseterrorist (Dec 29, 2009)

2011 wyoming antelope


----------



## BO HNTR (Dec 19, 2004)

Arizona Couse Whitetail I arrowed this week.......finally got the Coues deer hex off my back.


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

*2011*

Four days and four nights in the blind.


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*2011 DIY Colorado Mule Deer*

Glassed him up at long range and stalked to 30 yards. Had no shot. Sat on him for two (2) hours until they stood up and fed. I closed to 18 yards. 100% DIY public land.


----------



## 220 (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)

My 2011 Saskatchewan mule deer.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Heater (Jul 29, 2005)

August 21, 2011 NWT Mountain Caribou, another Slick Trick victim


----------



## twadd (Jun 18, 2011)

9 point taken this morning in MT. First bow kill. 15 yards. 2010 pse bowmadness, carbon express maximas 350 hunters, and g5 t3s.


----------



## frickdogg (Jul 25, 2009)

I had a realy nice whitetale for Oregon walked by turned left instead of right. he hit the trees and I want meat in the freezer here comes this guy not much but blood on my new CARBON ELEMENT now time to focus on elk thats where the meat is. this buck will be good eats though wheat and pea fed.


----------



## bearbowcoastie (Apr 18, 2011)

*2011 Colorado Bull*

Shot this 4 point opening morning. I used my Bear Charge w/ 29" Goldtip Ted Nugent arrows and 100gr Muzzy 3 blade broadheads.


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

Date: Sept 3rd
Location: Central Oregon


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

2011 bull elk

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)




----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

2011 Colorado, DIY, Public Land


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Dextreme said:


> Date: Sept 3rd
> Location: Central Oregon


Great picture of your girl! Whenever the day comes for her to get married, if her husband-to-be is a hunter, make sure you show him this picture so he knows what he is getting into!


----------



## RD's Whitetails (Nov 19, 2003)

*On the board.*

Here's my velvet buck I shot openingday of Kentucky bow season







.[


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

first blacktail of the year for me


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

taken in Wyoming on Aug 27th


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

Colorado, OTC, public land, Aug. 27th.


----------



## Bucket Head (Oct 25, 2006)

Shot in Wyoming on Sept 7th.


----------



## MulieMadness (Apr 27, 2011)

one on the top is mine from this morning and the other is my grandpas from earlier this season


----------



## gmchiryder (Dec 28, 2004)

My first bear from 9/9


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Sept. 2011 NJ Fall Bow Season


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Anniversary Bull!! I shot this bull on September 12th near Glenwood Springs, Coloradao. It was on my 24th wedding anniversary! What a great wife I have!!! Shot him over a waterhole. Not much bugling, but he came in with around 15 to 18 cows just before dark. Shot him at 50 yards. My best bull ever!!


----------



## OutbackSwack (Jan 11, 2011)

Urban Archery Chesterfield, Va 9/12/11
37 yards


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

my 2011 mule deer


----------



## Xtorminator (Jan 31, 2008)

2011 Wa Roosevelt 5X5


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Doe I got yesterday.


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

Sept 17th.
First slickhead of the year.
Dressed at 97lbs. 
Qtring away the Spitfire had her down within 60yds.


----------



## hoytbuck59 (Aug 27, 2011)

september 15 in md


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

24 yard shot
75 yard recovery
Bertie County, NC
130 1/8" gross
180 lbs


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

9/10/11


----------



## gewil (May 10, 2010)

Very nice goat! Congrats!


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

Here is mine. Came out at about 6:45p opening day of the Wisconsin season. 15 yard shot right thru the heart. I also have a picture of him just seconds before I shot. By far the biggest deer I have shot.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Harvested this mature doe 9-16-11	in a small 11 acre spot..shot was 30 yards with Ramcats and the xforce, she went maybe 50 yards

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

First Deer of the year.....


----------



## dblack2206 (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Ethan said:


> Here is mine.


Nice buck. Is that thing wearing a diaper? what the hell is that?


----------



## Bowcrazy_25 (Mar 3, 2011)

bag of ice


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

CootShooter said:


> Nice buck. Is that thing wearing a diaper? what the hell is that?





Bowcrazy_25 said:


> bag of ice


Correct, it is a bag of ice.


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

Ethan said:


> Correct, it is a bag of ice.


Glad im not the only one who thought it was wearing a diaper.


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)

Here is my 2011 archery whitetail shot Sept 16 in Saskatchewan.


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

CLB,

Not only do you consistently take great animals, your photography is amazing!


----------



## huntinhulk (Jul 10, 2011)

nice deer, congrats


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

First Bow Kill
9/19/11

View attachment 1168849


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

Harvested this main frame 10 point on 9-20-11
Deer was facing away arrow went in a little back and high came thru the boiler room.
17 yard shot 55 yard recovery.
100 grain slick trick

Sent from my BlackBerry 9550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walleye Joe (Nov 2, 2003)

*1st Archery Doe - Sept. 21st, 2011*

1st Doe of the 2011 season. 

Hoyt Katera XL 60#
Carbon Express Maxima Hunter
85 Gr. Slick Trick


----------



## prairetruck (Mar 8, 2009)

*2011 Sep 21*

One for the freezer


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

*Missouri Doe*

I already put this in the scoring thread, but I will plop her here too. I killed this doe on my lease in Harrison Co. Missouri on 9/17. She was one of 11 deer in the field at the time. I shot her with a borrowed Invasion, while mine is getting a new cam. The Rage cut thru her like butter and she just walked 30 yards, laid down among the other deer and died.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

Public Land Antelope 9/21/11


----------



## Wasparcher (Feb 21, 2005)

Here is my first speed goat and man I am happy with him
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff285/wasparcher/2011-08-16_103159.jpg


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

wow pathetic


swisher1974 said:


> View attachment 1005625
> 
> 
> This deer was eating in my food plot and its tongue didn't get cut


----------



## mnbuckhunter (Nov 2, 2010)

that is pathetic


----------



## huntingislife (May 12, 2005)

Unfortunate to say the least.


----------



## huntingislife (May 12, 2005)

Buxndiverdux said:


> Public Land Antelope 9/21/11


Awesome Picture!


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

huntingislife said:


> Awesome Picture!


+1......


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Got my first archery duck!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fladawg01 (Jul 25, 2011)

From






9/18/2011 7:08 a.m. 12 Point double Brow tines. Union County NC


----------



## madcityzig (Jul 2, 2010)

*First ever*

First ever deer. got it on Sat. Sept 24 at about 18yrds. Double lung only went about 70 yrds.


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

10 yard shot...VERY impressed with the reapers


----------



## scooter079 (Sep 30, 2009)

first kill with the elite z and didnt go to far with the 2" reapers........adams county ohio give some guesses on the score


----------



## xrs2628 (Apr 26, 2011)

Shot this one on 9/18/11 after watching the Packers win ha ha


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER (Sep 20, 2011)

Id say between 145'' - 160''. Nice Buck! Congrats


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

First Buck of the year. 15 yd shot.


----------



## frickpse (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

my first whitetail


----------



## wubbywubby (Sep 21, 2011)

Can't wait for the season here to start. October 15th. Too damn excited.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

joehunter8301 said:


> my first whitetail


Congrats! (Quality pic btw)


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

Here are a couple pictures from my trip to South Africa in July.


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

My First Buck Taken Today


----------



## hope4deer (Dec 8, 2008)

September 30th. After 3 yrs of history with this buck and one miss last year, I finally connected with him at last. He has always been a clean 8. I'm stoked to be able to harvest this buck this early in the season. Sorry I'm going to miss hunting the rut for a buck this year, but he was well worth the early tag out. Good luck to everyone....


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

That is an awesome 8 hope4deer!

I connected this morning, opening day. First time that has ever happened for me. 135" 10 point with only 3/8" difference in his 2 sides!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow! Hope4deer and D train getting it done on some brutes early!!!! Nice work


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

2 very nice bucks!
Congrats to both of you


----------



## uryc (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow nice buck

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice pics everyone. I put down a nice old doe yesterday aournd 6pm. We didn't take any pictures.(sorry) Perfect double lung shot from 18 yards. The Muzzy 4 blade blasted through her like butter and she went down with a thud in 30 yards. Gotta love opening day!


----------



## JWhite1976 (Apr 3, 2011)

My sons first year hunting, lands himself a 15 yard shot on a nice lil button buck right through it's heart!


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

scooter079 said:


> first kill with the elite z and didnt go to far with the 2" reapers........adams county ohio give some guesses on the score


I would say around 140" mark, nice deer!


----------



## JRodgers (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## bowtechJDW (Oct 15, 2009)

My brother and I and a great opening day in AR


----------



## troyinpa (Nov 14, 2007)

hope4deer what is the inside spread on your buck ? congrats to all ! troy


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Shot this bear a couple of weeks ago, not big but wanted some meat for the freezer, he is around 300lbs and scores 18 1/2, used my gt500, fmj's tipped with snypers, shot was perfect bear travelled 4 yards and died in about 20 seconds all cought on video


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

smoked a yote on opening day in IL at 18 yards


----------



## nojreyd (Oct 1, 2008)

Opening hour 8-pt in my "backyard" in Michigan (12 acres behind the house). Even convinced the wife my 4-week old son needed his picture taken with it. She refused to let me smear blood on his cheeks though. Got to my stand at 6:45, was standing over my first deer of the year at 8:15. Not a huge buck, but a fun day nonetheless. 15 yard shot 50 yard recovery, BT Guardian, 62#, 28.5", GT Velocity arrows, Rage 2-blade. Deer even ran towards the house for me. Awesome morning, great start to the season.


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

G2shootR said:


> smoked a yote on opening day in IL at 18 yards


COOL BEANS!:thumbs_up Is that a leaf on his nose or did you peel his goard open?


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## tbrown66 (Aug 3, 2010)

October 1st 2011. Cedar MN. 7:20am 32 degrees. This was my first deer ever. Feel pretty fortunate to have it be with the bow. Quest Hammer with 100 grain Thunderheads.


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

rlbreakfield said:


> COOL BEANS!:thumbs_up Is that a leaf on his nose or did you peel his goard open?


That is where the broadhead entered.


----------



## kpshet12 (May 16, 2011)

First deer with a bow, 2nd deer ever. Shot her October 1, 2011 at 6:30 p.m. at 25 yds.


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

jnutz19 said:


> View attachment 1177582


Nice show and great shot! How far was the shot? Congrats on the La season!


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

SwampDog32 said:


> Nice show and great shot! How far was the shot? Congrats on the La season!


Thanks! She was 25 yds away


----------



## bbaker-25 (Apr 7, 2009)

10-1-11 8 point 40 yard shot rage two blade


----------



## MBArcher (Oct 23, 2006)

Slick head #2 for the year, used a doe decoy, worked awesome.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

SwampDog32 said:


> Nice show and great shot! How far was the shot? Congrats on the La season!


Man, I agree. Nicely done. I enjoyed this more than most of the pro shows. Music selection was superb!
Would love to know what the last song was..


----------



## dibber (Mar 31, 2008)

Northern MN 8PT


----------



## katcop (Nov 19, 2009)

This is my first deer with a bow. She got to about 10 yards before i nailed her through the heart.


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

irishhacker said:


> Man, I agree. Nicely done. I enjoyed this more than most of the pro shows. Music selection was superb!
> Would love to know what the last song was..


Thanks! I'm happy y'all are enjoying it so much. It was fun filming and editing. 

The last song is Colt Ford - "Huntin' the World"


----------



## JeramyK (Jul 27, 2004)

katcop said:


> This is my first deer with a bow. She got to about 10 yards before i nailed her through the heart.


Congrats! Nice shot!


----------



## bd_slim (Jun 29, 2010)

First ever buck with a bow, and the first deer with my new maxxis. 6pt at 13yds


----------



## NYbuck50 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thats a BEAST... What state?


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

10/4/11
Bertie County, NC
15 yard shot
50 yard recovery 
21" outside spread
121 1/8" gross


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

My bear and cow elk from this september.


----------



## gewil (May 10, 2010)

Great buck, congats!!!


----------



## svanderploeg (Mar 9, 2010)

Shot on 10-2-11 30 yard shot and only went 25 yards before dropping.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Maryland Sika buck.....Magnus Buzzcut and Bear Game over


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

25 yd shot, went 75 yds. very good night all around.


----------



## CplDevilDog94 (Aug 4, 2010)

2nd deer with a bow. If she let _me_ sneak up on her, she deserved what she got!


----------



## ohsobad_chevy (Sep 7, 2011)

Shot my 2nd deer with a bow Oct. 1st. 6 point, 85 pounds.


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

My son Tom's first archery deer. He practiced hard this past year and made a nice double lung shot at 22yrs. She dropped within sight of the stand.


----------



## S_E (Dec 4, 2006)

VA hunt, last day of my trip... my first deer ever and taken with a bow... 55 yard shot, double lung, Quest Primal, 100 grain Slick Trick Magnum, Victory Arrow


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

My wife's first deer.

video link http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1563858791705


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

yokelokie said:


> My wife's first deer.
> 
> video link http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1563858791705
> 
> ...


Very pretty. The buck looks nice too!  Congrats to you both!


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Took down this doe on Indiana's opener.


----------



## barthowes (Aug 3, 2011)

*Old Vermont doe*

got this doe at 63yrds.Old long doe, she had no teeth left. she was slightly quartering towards me and I hit her a liitle back. what you see is the exit hole. She had me pegged. It was now or never time. had good blood, but I bumped her twice in a 30yrd area so I back out and let her sit overnight. In the morning she was 10yrds from where I left her. Coyotes chewed one whole side of ribs,and a little of the loin, backstrap, and rear quarter. She still weighed 111 pounds.


----------



## tgloyd (Jan 6, 2011)

First day in a bow stand. First deer on the ground.


----------



## 666onemore (Sep 27, 2011)

<a href="http://s1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc423/666onemore/?action=view&current=photo-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc423/666onemore/photo-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a> this is my first bow kill, got him this am! bunny hunting is too much fun! hope the picture shows up!


----------



## bigbuckdreamer (Mar 10, 2011)

First blood with my new Z7 and first kill since I swapped to 165gr Simmons Sharks. Those Sharks sliced through this 300lb rooter like butter and he only went about 50yds.


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

Congrats!
Very nice pig


----------



## buckeyeguy2299 (Jul 8, 2010)

2nd doe of the season....this was the biggest of the 2 so far


----------



## Kpap21 (Aug 5, 2010)

Second Saturday of the season in Pennsylvania. Got a 40 yard quartering away shot, he ran about 200 yards... Hoping he makes P&Y!


----------



## jason171984 (Aug 22, 2011)

*First Ever bow kill.*







Just picked up bow hunting last year and was never sucessfull at getting a shot on anything. First day out hog hunting and she stoped 20yrds from me. Text book shot through both lungs. Bear shadow with gold tip arrows and 3 blade bloodrunners. Now if only I could see a deer in my stand.


----------



## OHbowhntr08 (Mar 1, 2007)

Indiana Oct.2nd


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

jason171984 said:


> View attachment 1182841
> Just picked up bow hunting last year and was never sucessfull at getting a shot on anything. First day out hog hunting and she stoped 20yrds from me. Text book shot through both lungs. Bear shadow with gold tip arrows and 3 blade bloodrunners. Now if only I could see a deer in my stand.


What the heck is that? Looks like a whitetail deer with an owl head


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like a pig


----------



## jakerica (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice PA Buck !!!


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

8pt. I killed last wk on public land. 64" Quinn Stallion with Simmons Interceptors on MFX Classic 500's.


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER (Sep 20, 2011)

nojreyd said:


> Opening hour 8-pt in my "backyard" in Michigan (12 acres behind the house). Even convinced the wife my 4-week old son needed his picture taken with it. She refused to let me smear blood on his cheeks though. Got to my stand at 6:45, was standing over my first deer of the year at 8:15. Not a huge buck, but a fun day nonetheless. 15 yard shot 50 yard recovery, BT Guardian, 62#, 28.5", GT Velocity arrows, Rage 2-blade. Deer even ran towards the house for me. Awesome morning, great start to the season.
> View attachment 1177444


Awesome you could share it with your new-born son. Congrats!


----------



## David Wallen (Jun 9, 2007)

*2011 Kentucky Archery Bull Elk Success!*

We had 3 Hunters in camp for the 2011 Kentucky September archery only Bull Elk Hunt 















Great times and smiles all around!


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

got him friday on public land in urban virginia


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

David Wallen said:


> We had 3 Hunters in camp for the 2011 Kentucky September archery only Bull Elk Hunt
> View attachment 1183834
> 
> View attachment 1183840
> ...


WOW!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

You rock public landers!! way to get it done, some nice pig and elk too


----------



## PaleHorse (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.monstermuleys.info/photos/user_photos/308imgp0034.jpg

http://www.monstermuleys.info/photos/user_photos/7337imgp0005.jpg

http://www.monstermuleys.info/photos/user_photos/8356imgp0026.jpg

This is my 2011 Utah bull. Killed after 10 days in a ground blind sitting water in the desert. The shot was 30 yards slightly downhill. The bull only went 40 yards and was down in sight. The g5 striker did the job!


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

this is... AWESOME


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

barthowes said:


> got this doe at 63yrds.Old long doe, she had no teeth left. she was slightly quartering towards me and I hit her a liitle back. what you see is the exit hole. She had me pegged. It was now or never time. had good blood, but I bumped her twice in a 30yrd area so I back out and let her sit overnight. In the morning she was 10yrds from where I left her. Coyotes chewed one whole side of ribs,and a little of the loin, backstrap, and rear quarter. She still weighed 111 pounds.


Ah man, that's too bad... That is a nice looking BIG doe


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

taken today, 10-15-11. 20 yard shot, 40 yard recovery. Watched her drop. G5 T3 double lung, full expansion on entrance and exit, head in perfect shape.


----------



## BD150 (Jan 21, 2007)

10/1/11 Low fence Texas buck....147 3/8" gross and 20" inside spread.

26 yard shot with my Hoyt Alphamax 35 and 100 gr Wasp Jak-Hammers.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Took this bull in New Mexico's Pecos Wilderness on a backpack hunt. Due to horrible weather the first week of this hunt I got a grand total of one stalk on this trip, but ended in success. What are the odds? Busted my ***** getting up there but he gave me an easy 40 yard slightly quartering away shot. Had zero competition due to the bad weather! 

666, Great shot on the rabbit. I gave up bowhunting for turkey due to the small kill zone. You took it to a new level. Elk.........I can hit.

Hey guys, I thought I signed up for some deer contest on AT but I don't see a link anywhere for entries. Anyone know where this is? I'll be hitting it hard in 2 weeks. Thanks.


----------



## PlayingTheWind (Apr 7, 2008)

*Another nice trip to Alaska,,,, 64" Moose.... *

Great time in Alaska..... 64" Moose... Lets just hope the Whitetail season is good too.... Just about time to start pounding the woods....


----------



## kentuckybowhntr (Oct 17, 2011)

wyoming 2011. medicine bow national forest outside of douglas wyoming. good country.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

2 more 10-14-2011


----------



## willy j (Mar 14, 2009)

Earliest in the season I have ever taken a deer. 16 Oct 11 at 543: PM. I am happy with her. The wound is the exit side. she was about 10-15 yards behind my stand. She went about 30 yards and that was it.


----------



## billyba36 (Oct 17, 2011)

First wall hanger for me after 23 years of bowhunting. SW Michigan. Trail Cam shot is right about when arrow was released, but I can't tell if it's in flight yet or not. You can see my ladder stand just behind and above the rump of the buck. Sat through a nasty thunderstorm on 10-14-11, and as soon as the rain let up for a second, here he came out of the woods. Slightly quartering toward me, 22 yds. Single lunged him. 80 yds and he bought it.

Mathews LX 70lb, old school easton 2413, 125gr 2 blade Rage.


----------



## bd_slim (Jun 29, 2010)

billyba36 said:


> View attachment 1187373
> 
> 
> View attachment 1187374
> ...


Great Michigan buck


----------



## valastroa (Sep 20, 2010)

Coyote shot yesterday PM, Doe shot this AM.


----------



## Bucket Head (Oct 25, 2006)

Shot Oct 16th. 35ish yard shot, caught the lungs and arteries ontop of the heart with the grim reaper. 80 yard recovery. 
19 6/8 inside spread. Gross green scored 150", Field dressed 205lbs.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Bucket Head said:


>


Awesome Wisco buck! :clap: :darkbeer:


----------



## gewil (May 10, 2010)

Great Buck!!! Congrats!


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

whoa! nice Buck!


----------



## PaleHorse (Feb 18, 2011)

I tried with my earlier pics but i couldn't veiw them. So here we go again. This is my 2011 utah archery bull. I shot him at 30 yrds slightly down hill. The bull only went 40 yrds and was down with in sight. I sat water in the desert for 10 days before shooting this bull. It was a solo dyi public land hunt! The pics are crappy cause they are from a cell phone.


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

Bucket Head said:


> Shot Oct 16th. 35ish yard shot, caught the lungs and arteries ontop of the heart with the grim reaper. 80 yard recovery.
> 19 6/8 inside spread. Gross green scored 150", Field dressed 205lbs.


Great Deer and that is some awesome looking property.


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

Opening day here in Alabama


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

I conected on this 8 point yesterday morning, 10/18/2011.


----------



## bradford7733 (Aug 17, 2010)

Shot this one last night at 10 yds the steel force and the hoyt did the job he didnt even know what hit him put the tape on him roughly and got 154 gross my biggest yet[


----------



## gewil (May 10, 2010)

Great Buck Bradford!!!! Congrats!


----------



## arlow (Jun 16, 2005)

Opening day in Mass on monday... Doe weighed 117 lbs


----------



## h2h (Feb 17, 2010)

October 15 in Wisconsin. Inside spread is 17 3/4. Shot at 20 yards using a Bowtech Admiral, Gold Tip arrows and G5 Striker broadhead.


----------



## scupbarron (Aug 28, 2011)

got my first after 13 year layoff from it ..never missed a beat :darkbeer:


----------



## Curtg (Feb 10, 2010)

*My 2011 October Buck*

Shot this buck Last monday afternoon (10/17/11). Shot him 5 min. after i shot a doe. Im extremely happy with him. measures 145 3/8. Shot him close to central illinois! Shot him at 12 yards double lung with a muzzy 4 blade. only ran about 30 yards.


----------



## Muzzy 75 (Jul 4, 2008)

Bucket Head said:


> Shot Oct 16th. 35ish yard shot, caught the lungs and arteries ontop of the heart with the grim reaper. 80 yard recovery.
> 19 6/8 inside spread. Gross green scored 150", Field dressed 205lbs.


Dandy! Nice buck.


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

I finally connected with a deer. First archery deer in a few years. Not the biggest I have shot but it was the first one that came into shooting range. Not an ideal place to shoot it but she turned when I shot and it still cut her lung in half and put her down in twenty yards all while leaving a blood trail Ray Charles could follow. The cool thing was when I shot her she did about five barrel rolls and ran straight towards my treestand coming within a foot of running into the ladder.


Got her hanging in my homemade deer cooler as we speak! First deer in the cooler.


----------



## Curtg (Feb 10, 2010)

PlayingTheWind said:


> Great time in Alaska..... 64" Moose... Lets just hope the Whitetail season is good too.... Just about time to start pounding the woods....


Im so jealous!! congrats! thats my dream hunt!!!


----------



## Curtg (Feb 10, 2010)

Bucket Head said:


> Shot Oct 16th. 35ish yard shot, caught the lungs and arteries ontop of the heart with the grim reaper. 80 yard recovery.
> 19 6/8 inside spread. Gross green scored 150", Field dressed 205lbs.


Nice buck man congrats!!!


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

Boy lots of great looking deer being posted, I know things are about to get hot and heavy in the next few weeks. It's gonna be wild!


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

October 20th in Pepin County, WI. This is the first animal I've ever shot at with a bow! Will probably score around 120 and field dressed at 210 pounds, got a cool hook on the left main too. Double lunged him with the 2" Grim Reapers, boy did they do the trick.


----------



## Shaun12 (Feb 25, 2011)

heck of a blood trail TAZMAN 7


----------



## simplerider (Oct 26, 2006)

Tazman, how well does that AC unit work for your walk in freezer? How cold will it get? thinkin of makin one of my own.


----------



## eblues (Nov 26, 2008)

Killed him about 9:30 last Sat. morning in Pa. unit 4A. Kind of a misty foggy morning, one of those perfect days.


----------



## n.sampey (Sep 1, 2011)

30 yard shot on first deer with a bow best rush I ever had

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Thatmichhunter (May 19, 2010)

We had a good morning in Michigan! I shot a big doe, and my buddy shot a coyote on the same property. Another friend shot a nice 8 point behind his house, literally, died 30 yds from back yard.


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

First deer with a bow! Shot it at about 15 yards from a ground blind. 2" Grim Reapers. I'm hooked on archery hunting now!


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

Shot today, 10-22-11, 17 yards, double lung and heart shot and she still made it 75 yards. This is the entry, shot with a T3. Watched her drop!


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

Third doe of the Alabama season. 3 deer in three hunts.


----------



## psc (Nov 5, 2009)

jesus was that think just born it looks like a little dog


----------



## okiefirefighter (Apr 12, 2004)

This was my second time out(10-19-2011). I just had a small basket racked 6 point come in. The 1st doe was 92 lbs. & the 2nd doe was 84 lbs. It was a good day for me!! : )


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

Double, 2 4 1...Shot and the fawn lifted it's head. Arrow went through the fawn's head and killed the doe....


----------



## Roger33 (Apr 8, 2008)

*2011 October Buck*

I shot this 6 pter on Saturday October 22nd at 5:35. He came in on a trot with another buck. They were about to head into the corn field and I gave him a soft grunt. They both turned and headed my way. He stood in a thicket 30 yds in front of me for 10 minutes looking to see where the grunt came from. Finally he stepped out and started rubbing a tree. He gave me a 25 yard slightly quartering away shot. Shot him with my Mathews z7 and Rage 2-blade took out his heart.. 40 yd recovery. Watched him take a face plant from my stand.


----------



## BWatson (Nov 2, 2007)

Got the fox on Saturday afternoon and the grey on Sunday morning. Been a slow deer season...


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

Been watching this guy since late August. Had a few encounters last week with no shots. Late Saturday Afternoon he walked clear across the field and gave me a 20 yard shot. First Archery kill with my brand new Hoyt CRX!


----------



## craSSh (Aug 12, 2008)

Shot this one yesterday. It was opening weekend and got her on my bithday.


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## RemingtonRambo (Jul 6, 2011)

Shot this fawn last night at 4:10pm in Buffalo County in WI! Great First confidence kill!!!!


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)

hoyt3 said:


> Double, 2 4 1...Shot and the fawn lifted it's head. Arrow went through the fawn's head and killed the doe....


Wow, that is pretty cool. Would be screwed here with only one doe tag.


----------



## millhouse (Feb 11, 2010)

My first Colorado Mule Deer. 45 yard shot after a 200 yard stock.


----------



## dosse (Aug 20, 2007)

Sunday OCt 16th doe kill. Shot from a lock on set 5 feet off the ground. Really cool spot and hunt.


----------



## Cory1481 (Oct 26, 2011)

Swisher 74 doesn't deserve to hunt!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Indiana yesterday


----------



## Steve bowkiller (Feb 7, 2010)

*Albany, NY 8pt Buck*

I shot this 8 pt buck that dressed out at 225lbs! I was using my bowtech allegence 70lb with beeman ics hunters and 100gr hellrazors. I had a 7yrd shot and he went down 40yrds later! I got the coyote the day before with the same arrow!


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

Steve bowkiller said:


> I shot this 8 pt buck that dressed out at 225lbs! I was using my bowtech allegence 70lb with beeman ics hunters and 100gr hellrazors. I had a 7yrd shot and he went down 40yrds later! I got the coyote the day before with the same arrow!


Nice Buck! I just got a Nice 8 just south of you in Red Hook that dressed out to 200lbs.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Ohio slickhead taken from 17 yards with a Matthews conquest shooting G5 T3s. 130 lbs.


Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Big Yote came in chasing a yearling doe.....Not any longer...


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

dang thats a big yote




pointndog said:


> Big Yote came in chasing a yearling doe.....Not any longer...


----------



## SWVA-hunter (Jul 25, 2011)

Killed this turkey yesterday evening at 30 yrds with my Bear Assault. Killed the doe a couple weeks ago at about 4 yrds.






ACH]


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

*Wisconsin Buck*

I bleated this 8 pointer in at 1:30 on Oct. 28th, G5T3 broadhead at 15yds, went 70yds, great bloodtrail
View attachment 1195528


----------



## G3's (Jan 23, 2008)

Michigan October 2nd. 31 yard shot using Strother SX-1. Carbon Impact Hunter XLT arrows and 100 gr RAGE 2 blade. 35 yard long blood trail and a dead deer at the end of it.


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

No pics but finally made connection last night. Had a doe about 70 yards for almost an hour she never would come any closer.. Then about half hour after that had a deer come in behind me get off the trail and cut up into the woods, also my shooting lane!!! She saw my movement but couldn't figure out what i was doing, by that time I was drawn back, and letting her fly!!! The deer instantly dropped and rolled breaking my arrow:angry: and went ten yards and died right behind my stand! Turns out it was a button buck.. I didn't know it or I would've let the little fellow go! 
But this year has been difficult hunting! So i am just happy... meat in the freezer!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

No pics other than of this...but shot a ratty coyote the other day...at 4 yards from a climber...literallty vaporized him with the Omen!


----------



## bps3040 (Oct 20, 2003)

Mule deer doe, 2 blade Rage, foot in a cast, lol. All good


----------



## Titan Bowhunter (Sep 22, 2010)

*opener weekend 8*

Caught this little fella trying to stop in at the apples for a snack before hitting the fields. 
19 yd chip shot with the new invasion, slicktrick went threw him like butter, found him quite aways from the shot taking a nap in a creek.


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

Number four on the year....turning out to be a good one. Bucks are chasing boys!


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

shot this little girl tonight, 10-29-11, at 30 yards. She might have made it 10 before taking a dirt nap.


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Got this little guy this evening. Couldn't be having him steal my rice bran no more. The ole slick tricks put a hurtin on him. Got it on video too. I'll post that later.


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

*Va. bucks*

Opening day.








Rattled this one in.








My buddy's first bow kill. Same farm.


----------



## woodsman70 (Aug 26, 2010)

First one of the year and with my new DXT taken Oct 28 2011 8 pointer 150lb


----------



## blackngold51 (Mar 28, 2008)

*PA Buck Down*

October 28
WMU 2B
13 Points (Mainframe 10, 3 kickers)
142" gross
128 4/8" Net


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sunday 10/30/2011
7 yard shot 30 yard recovery.
PSE HF6 347FPS
HELL RAZOR broadheads. ( Hell razor blew completley through her shoulder and still maintained enough energy to make a complete passthrough. Took Off the top of her heart  1st of the season!!
Largest doe I have ever shot, my buddy killed one the weekend before that was 210lbs. northern Illinois corn country produces some pigs!! BTW- The exit hole is right behind her leg, not in her ribcage.


----------



## Quikhonda (Dec 31, 2009)

My first buck ever with my bow..10/28/11


----------



## Crayfish (May 11, 2004)

Shot my biggest buck ever on a recent trip to MD hunting public land. 10yd shot, 75yd recovery. 9pts and he grossed 122 1/2".


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

October 30th 2011 Central Illinois ... dressed 216lbs


----------



## cowboy bowhnter (Nov 23, 2004)

October 29th killed this button buck. Kinda messed me up thinking it was a doe with a huge growth it had on its chest. 
Got it with my hoyt lazer tec. FMJ and muzzy broadheads.


----------



## bd_slim (Jun 29, 2010)

Great deer guys. And congrats to the first buck with a bow club!


----------



## C-NOGLE (Jan 6, 2003)

Killed last night in Ohio. Hoyt CRX 35, Slick Tricks. 
























checking scrapes, 28 yard shot 40 yard recovery.


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

Oct 29th 7:50aam

Gross 136 3/8 (11pt)


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

C-NOGLE said:


> Killed last night in Ohio. Hoyt CRX 35, Slick Tricks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great Buck!!!!!!!


----------



## gewil (May 10, 2010)

Great Buck, C-Nogle!!!


----------



## low_8x2 (Oct 25, 2011)

Not an intentional headshot. This doe came through an acorn patcha at 32 yards right at last shooting light. When I made the shot, she was perfectly broadside. Best I can figure out, she jumped the string and turned directly into the oncoming arrow. Hit her right between the eyes, passed through the back of her head and imbedded in the spine. Once in a lifetime occurance.


----------



## steve-jervis (Dec 1, 2002)

Got this one in Ohio last week.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Got this buck on the 30th.


----------



## bob limpert (Jan 13, 2004)

*PA Buck*

Got this one Halloween morning at 8:15. 20 yard shot, went 20 yards and piled up


----------



## TrophyGameTags (Feb 16, 2011)

Shot Halloween night at 5:22. 21 3/8 inside spread, 24 3/4 inch main beams, green scored 147. Dressed out at 232 lbs. 
Fall River, WI.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats to all on your Trophies. The smiles say it all!.


----------



## Sutherlinboy (Mar 24, 2009)

*VA Halloween Buck*

Buck came in around 7:30 am nose on the ground, had seen him Sat morning chasing a doe in the same spot.(also shot another buck that morning) 35yd shot and a 45 yd recovery. I was super excited when I shot this deer I have had a couple of rough years recently. I had to wait almost an hour before I could climb down, A GREAT COUPLE OF DAYS OF HUNTING. Very strange still had dried up velvet on his antlers.


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

5th slick head of the year...ok, now, I need mr buck to come by


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

steve-jervis said:


> View attachment 1198262
> View attachment 1198263
> 
> 
> Got this one in Ohio last week.



where he lacks on his left g4 he definitely makes up for it on the left g2 ...... Great buck!


----------



## MartinMan18 (Jul 31, 2006)

got him Nov. 1 @5pm 30 yd shot, went 40 yds


----------



## Brandon057 (Sep 15, 2011)

most irresponsible shot I have ever seen


----------



## jrockne (Nov 28, 2009)

Brandon057 said:


> most irresponsible shot I have ever seen


Did you even read what he said? Great first post.

In other news, glad to see all these monsters start dropping. The rut is here and the big boys are getting dumb!


----------



## ballistic300mag (Nov 9, 2006)

Pennsylvania 8 point 16 in. outside spread shot 11/1/11 with a Wasp JakHammer 75gr. tipped Gold Tip 5575 out of a Mathews Z7 Magnum at 28 yds. 60 yd recovery.


----------



## Truth23 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I don't post on here much but I finally got my first buck with my bow, shot him Saturday night at 6:21, 30 yd shot, ran 50 yds, double lung and got a pass through with the rage! Grossed just under 120"


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

hoyt3 said:


> 5th slick head of the year...ok, now, I need mr buck to come by


Mr. Buck won't have anything to chase around the woods if you keep poking holes in them all! hehe


----------



## mattfriend (May 17, 2011)

I got to my stand at 1pm today, the wind switched at 145pm so I changed stands, not an easy task as it is only 3 weeks since my 6th knee surgery. I chose a 16 foot stand on the edge of the marsh in a small grove of oaks. In my haste to get into the stand I forgot to put out my scent canisters, so I lowered 1 canister of Black Widow doe esturas on my bow rope below me and tossed another one into the main trail 11 yards to my right. I passed on a small 5 pt at 16 yards at 320 pm. Then at 415pm I had a fork horn come by. Normally I will shoot any buck as I LOVE the taste of venison, but I let him go too. The squirrels were driving me crazy and I lost a little of my focus when I caught some movement out of the corner of my right eye at 505pm. A 3 pt (spike on the right side and a fork on the left side) was standing about 25 yards down the trail checking the wind. Well he liked what he smelled and as he got to the scent canister on the trail at 11 yards, I shot him through both lungs. Of course he had to run all out for a 125 yards straight into the marsh. A quick track job and I was standing over my 2011 archery buck. I called my son and he came out and helped me get my buck back to the truck. I believe this is the 25th deer I have killed with a bow. Not the biggest nor the smallest deer that I have ever killed, but still a trophy to me. Lots of great bucks and does being killed and posted here, congratulations to all. Hunt safe and ethical.

Hoyt Alpha Max 32
Easton Axis shafts
NAP Thunderhead 100
Hunter Saftey System


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

I got this beautiful Kansas Bruiser at 8am this morning. Unofficial B&C score of 168 3/8". Shot him at 30 yards. Second ever buck. I'm feeling very blessed.


----------



## lawman783 (Oct 13, 2011)

Nov 3rd SW Iowa 11 point taken at 5 yds.


----------



## tikaldah2000 (Apr 12, 2008)

Tonight I was out in the wind here in NE. I mostly went out to move my stand to a different tree. About 4:40 or so I hear a bunch of leaves rustling on my non-shooting side and here came 4 does and a very mature buck. I sat there watching as I had no shot. They chased around a little bit and then circled off around the food plot i was sitting on. About 5:00 one of the does came running back through the corn and right under my stand. I took the shot and heard a sickening sound. I was sure it was a gut shot. The doe ran down to the bottom of the draw and stopped. I got into a position so I could stand up and try to shoot down into the draw. Well she walked right under my stand at 10 yards and I had a clear shot. I took the shot and it went right behind the shoulder and out through the offside leg. She ran about 20 yards and crashed. Well, as I was sitting there looking for my first arrow. I see it stuck in a tree. The noise I heard was the arrow going in to loose bark. Needless to say, I felt much better about everything knowing that I did not gut shoot her first.


----------



## bigblackrado (Jan 15, 2011)

First bow kill decent spike horn in Lafayette, NY 11/5/11. Im addicted! Grim Reapers did the job!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

11-3-11


----------



## kpshet12 (May 16, 2011)

11/5/11, first archery buck, 9 pointer (has two kickers on both browtines)


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

low_8x2 said:


> Not an intentional headshot. This doe came through an acorn patcha at 32 yards right at last shooting light. When I made the shot, she was perfectly broadside. Best I can figure out, she jumped the string and turned directly into the oncoming arrow. Hit her right between the eyes, passed through the back of her head and imbedded in the spine. Once in a lifetime occurance.
> View attachment 1198257


That is insane! Cool story, would have been awesome on film


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, my guy pales in comparison to some of the monsters take the last week. But, my 55 year old body is going to take a week to recover after dragging this guy out so I'm posting it!


----------



## justinl8688 (Sep 26, 2010)

Shot my first buck with a bow on Friday the 4th at 9am. I hit the pack rack and he came running in. 15 yard shot, 50 yard recovery. Using NAP bloodrunner. What an awesome experience!


----------



## Can't get right (Mar 7, 2009)

I took this 8 pt at last shooting light 1850 on 11/4/11. 34 yards complete pass through. I waited and hour and a half to track, he only went 30 yards. He dressed out at 178Lbs. I'm having a guy come out to score him tomorrow. I will post the results then. I'm shooting a Wheeler Arcodus at 68Lbs, Carbon Express Maxima's and Viper Venom 100gr broad heads.


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

Illinois 10pt and doe from Oct 21st and 25th.


----------



## BO HNTR (Dec 19, 2004)

CA Blacktail (hybrid) on the last day of the season (for this tag).....one tag left (season closes in December).


----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## devinesZ (May 2, 2010)

Here is the Maryland 12 pointer I got 11/3/11. Haven't got him scored yet, but he will certainly be a good P&Y!! Field dressed at 163 lbs. 18 yard quartering away shot, died in 20 yards. Blew his heart completely apart! Shot him with a PSE Vendetta XS, Gold Tip XT hunters and Swhacker broadheads.


----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)

The above pics are my of my family so far this year enjoying bowhunting and time together. The top picture is myself and my nephew Ian, 15 yrs old, with his first deer ever. 20 yards, 50 yards to recovery, Bowtech Equalizer 55 pounds. The second picture is myself with my first buck for 2011, 2011 Mathews Z7 Xtreme 61 pounds. 22 yard shot and 40 yards to recover. The next picture is my buddy Andy with his 5 pntr. Bowtech Tribute, 58 pounds with a 20 yard shot and 80 yards to recover. Next is myself with my October 4 doe. 20 yard shot 30 yards to recovery. Then we have Billy with his 6 pointer twice. Shooting a Hoyt at 71 pounds. 25 yards shot recovered deer 30 yards away. And our nephew Justin being displayed by his uncle Billy while in the meat wagon. And finally farmer Barry stopped by and let us know how he is going to vote in 2012.


----------



## tadams20 (Apr 8, 2011)

No deer yet but got a turkey from 40 yards. 7 inch beard.







first kill with my maxxis 31


----------



## Brandon93L (May 22, 2009)

Harvested Nov. 3rd 9:30am, 3rd archery buck with the black ice:thumbs_up


----------



## 06silverback (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## coagez (May 2, 2003)

*2011 bow buck Gotta love Iowa*


----------



## motoXcowboy (Feb 2, 2008)

1st deer 11/3/11


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

coagez said:


> View attachment 1201811
> View attachment 1201812


Wow!!


----------



## jasonsuch (Jan 16, 2010)

First Buck bow kill! 8pts 167 lbs taken on 11/6/11


----------



## MBArcher (Oct 23, 2006)

Nov 7 , Rattled, saw my decoy and came straight in.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

My Biggest to date-161 inch Iowa 11 pointer Killed 10/30/2011








1st Deer of the year- Bambi
And Last but no least, my 60 yard shot on a already wounded/suffering button buck. Double lung/pass through!


----------



## bamabowhunter19 (Mar 19, 2008)

First deer with a bow and first antlered deer!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Congrats on the first!


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Buffalo County Wisconsin. Bear Game over and 125gr Magnus buzzcuts did the job. 12 yard shot and a 50 yard recovery.


----------



## Brad's Hoyt (Jun 6, 2010)

I use to shoot archery alot back in the 90's. Got busy with family and kids and did not shoot for a few years. Been back at it for 3 years now and am addicted for life. Got my first kill this year on opening day. What a thrill! 20 yd shot here in Idaho on opening day Aug. 30th. She only went 30 yds and lay down. We waited for 30 min and walked up the hillsied. She was not dead and jumped up for two hops and then crashed through some brush and took her last breath... Meat in the freezer. I've bagged 3 4x4's with a rifle 24", 26" and 30". I don't even care if I hunt with a rifle again...


----------



## californiabull (Apr 27, 2010)

Well he's not a big one but he's my first. Shot him at my brothers place in NC. Saw a number of much larger bucks but none wanted to get close enough for a shot. This guy came in and decided to hang out for a while so I decided to make him #1 and take the skunk off. There were lines on my tags for button bucks/does so he was legitimate game. The entrance wound was from a Montec G5. Little guy didn't go 30-40 yds before piling up. Veal-venison (is there a correct term for it?) in the freezer. Can't wait for the next trip. Now to focus on some pigs here at home in Cali...


----------



## SheWantsMyShaft (Oct 18, 2011)

Shot in Central NY. Third weekend of the bow season. Hopefully this last weekend of bow will be good. Passed up a 4 pt chasing does last weekend. Still waiting for my first bow buck!


----------



## huntingislife (May 12, 2005)




----------



## deerstuffer (Oct 28, 2008)

Just got in from a week long hunting/camping trip. Glad to say it was a successful one. I didn't see the deer I was hoping to get and have pics of but got an unusual trophy anyway. He was crossing a hay field at 100 yards when I grunted and he came into 25 yards.


----------



## dgriggs10 (Nov 20, 2008)

*179" Missouri buck*









179" Missouri buck I took with my new carbon element RKT...


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

huntingislife said:


> View attachment 1203781


What is wrong with that deer?


----------



## Mergus merganse (Aug 24, 2010)

bigblackrado said:


> View attachment 1200525
> 
> 
> First bow kill decent spike horn in Lafayette, NY 11/5/11. Im addicted! Grim Reapers did the job!


Nice! I just moved away from Lafayette this fall!


----------



## Mergus merganse (Aug 24, 2010)

7 pointer (9 if we go by the "can you hang a ring on it rule") shot at 8 yards. Diamond Outlaw with 100 gr. Rage 2 blade. Almost didn't shoot him and probably shouldn't have, he is only a yearling. Thought he was just a narrow 2.5.









Doe shot with the same rig at 10 yards. Wow do those rages leave a blood trail when you double lung a deer. This was my first year shooting the rage.


















Not a bad bow season considering I had to buy a new bow 2 days into the season because of a cracked limb! Got the new one dialed in within 2 days and was back out there!


----------



## caseysmith9 (Apr 10, 2011)

Bow kill with nockturnal nock filmed with my DIY bow camera. Let me know what u think. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLhStiP_mfI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

My first bow killed buck!


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

C-NOGLE said:


> Killed last night in Ohio. Hoyt CRX 35, Slick Tricks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome.. Every season you harvest a great buck or two. Congrats.


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Last weekend!*

Got these girls at about 7:45 with my Black Ice FLX... The Muzzy MX3's are awesome!


----------



## Yheti (Nov 12, 2011)

*November 4th, 2011 at 6:03pm ------>10point, Western NY*

November 4th, 2011 at 6:03pm.... After a long week at the hunting camp I finaly nailed a beauty! 10 point Whitetail with the longest tines measuring in at 9 and 9.5 inches. From my treestand the shot was broadside at 32yrds. He only made it 15yrds before he "shovel-nosed". Called him in using a primos doe in estrus call. He was chasing a mama and her little one and moving away from me at about 45yrds. I had to call so loud I thought for sure I would have spooked the whole woods but instead it turned this bigboy around and made him bee-line straight to my stand! He wound up on a trail that went to a couple scrapes I was hunting over and gave me a wide open 32yrd shot broadside! Used my Martin Tracer LT at 65lbs and Easton Gamegetter Aluminim shafts... I don't like how carbons shoot with his bow (probabley just in my head). I measured his chest (heart girth) and got 41 inches which shows an average live weight of approx 204lbs. My butcher deboned and wound up with roughly 90lbs of nice lean venison! Anyways here he is:


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

My bow season thus far. 



















Before picture of my buck










Both deer shot with a new to me Bowtech Guardian I bought on AT from walkswithagimp. Both recoveries were less than 80 yards.


----------



## songndance1999 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hunted hard all week and didn't get a shot at a legal deer until the last hour on Friday morning before I was heading home. Saw this guy running up the creek bed. He came back a few minutes later. As he ran into my shooting lane broadside at 30 yards I grunted at him. He quartered toward me and was looking right at me. I let my arrow fly and hit him tight behind the shoulder. Double lung! He ran about 150 yards where I found him in a crp field.


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*Kansas buck*

Kansas buck - VersaRest field test & Easy Third Axis Level


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*Kansas Longbeard #1*

Kansas Longbeard #1 - VersaRest field test & Easy Third Axis Level
10 1/2" beard, 1 3/8" spurs


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*Kansas Doe*

Kansas Doe - VersaRest field test & Easy Third Axis Level


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*Kansas Longbeard #2*

Kansas Longbeard #2 - VersaRest field test & Easy Third Axis Level
9" beard, 1 1/8" spurs


----------



## Buckeye Buck (Oct 1, 2004)

Shot this guy 11/10/11 @20 yards. He didn't go 30 yards. Of course he went down hill, what a drag for the wife and I. Now it's time to get her on a good one.


----------



## $lick (Mar 21, 2010)

Well after two years and two unsuccessful attempts at taking a deer with my new to me Mathews Reezen 6.5 bow (from Robert Arrington @ Respect Outdoors).. I finally landed a nice one.

7:06am November 3rd, 2011. I am sitting on the top side of a creek bottom in one of the hang on stands I had placed on the farm in Chesapeake City, MD I acquired this year, and after seeing two bucks on the last trip out in the same stand, I headed out on 3 hours of sleep after working 14 hours.

Its early in the woods, and of course it gets lighter in the fields before the woods light up, I hear something walking, sounded like a squirel, I looked behind me to where I have never seen deer come from, cant really make out what it was, but it deserved a double take, then I saw bone. Wind was blowing a touch of north east, from my right shoulder across to my left. I had a tinks doe estrus cotton wick up on top of the creek bottom, and one in the bottom of the bottom (wind swirls more down there). I see bone, he walks right under the first scent bomb, jumps the little barbed wire fence 10 yds behind me on the top of the creek bottom that holds the cattle in..and there he is. 

Takes his time coming down, as im staring down counting points on his horns, heart pounding out of my chest. I am praying he takes his time so it can get just a little more lighter here in the woods. He does.

Now hes broadside, walking slowly, eating everything in site and rubbing trees, 4-5 yds right under me. I decide I am not going to take this shot, because I injured a big 10 pointer last year because he was in so tight and I didnt let him get out.

So he starts walking a little bit more, away from me, perfect, right directly on a bee-line to my other scent bomb, but hes directly ass-to-me walking away, no shot. great. 5 more yards and he has to jump the creek, and then my shot openings are severely diminished.

Went full draw as hes walking away, praying he gives me a quartering away opportunity. He does. Let the Rage 2-blade fly, 14 yds, i hear it hit him, and he takes off after a big leg kick out on impact of the arrow.

Let the shaking begin. ;cool;. Hear him crash, I thought, but my heart was also beating in my ear drums, things really werent too clear from when I went full draw to after the shot, all deer hunters can relate.

I get down after about 25 minutes just to look for my arrow and any immediate blood, wasnt going to push him, and I cant see the arrow, and all I see is a little hair, walk a little further, still no blood, one more little spot of hair..

Let the doubting begin. "it was too early" ,"he wasnt quartering away enough", "I didnt concentrate enough" were all thoughts that ran through my head.

Called my buddy who was also hunting, he gets down and says im on my way. We start looking around 8:20am, remember I shot at about 7:06 am. I start doing half moon circles, taking two steps, and repeating, looking for blood, as he aimlessly starts meandering around. Within 1 minute I hear, "yo!", I come running, and there he was, only ran 60 yards!























































Sorry for the long read, it was an incredible morning, I am absolutely still in shock that everything happened so perfectly. Thanks for taking the time to read the report, and to my fellow bow hunters, i hope your arrows fly true as this rut kicks in full swing!

Shot was tucked right behind his last rib, there was no exit wound. When gutting the deer, I found the arrow inside, pushed it up a half an inch, and it was poking at his throat/neck. I believe it hit the inside of his left shoulder blade or another boned area that didnt allow the arrow to blow through.


----------



## ksjim (Nov 12, 2011)

*KS Buck*

This was 3rd buck to cruise by mock scrape in early morning of November 10th, i decided not to see if a fourth would show.
Shot at 16 yards, Buck traveled 40 yards and crashed. This was the biggest bodied deer i have ever taken.


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

*Meriwether County 7 point...129"*

Shot this buck in GA on the evening of 11/10/11. Bowtech Captain and Axis 340 w/Slick Trick GT2 heads.


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

*Forgot to add the trail cam photo...*



Rabbit said:


> Shot this buck in GA on the evening of 11/10/11. Bowtech Captain and Axis 340 w/Slick Trick GT2 heads.


Notice the tree steps in the center tree.


----------



## wvbowhunter82 (Sep 15, 2009)

Shot this one on 11/11/11 thunderhead 100 did its job

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

More points on him than I can count.


----------



## robcnav284 (Aug 24, 2009)

first good new york buck, been bow hunting 4 years and hunting 9 years and this is my biggest, having a good season so far 6 does and 2 bucks!


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Long over due....*

First bow kill of the year. This year has been the hardest I have ever worked for so "little".


----------



## jagger (Feb 22, 2006)

25yd shot 11-12-11 Pennsylvania
75yd recovery
grizz trick 2 100 gr
bowtech tribute


----------



## Spiros (Jan 17, 2011)

First bow kill. 11/13/11


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

Missouri 9 point. Oct 14. 9:05 am. 








Oklahoma 8 point. Nov 7. 6:40 pm.


----------



## grumpyrp31 (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Yheti (Nov 12, 2011)

25ft-up said:


> More points on him than I can count.


*Wonders how many inches*

We shoot them often... sob's seem to have a liking for the taste of stained wood since they gnaw on the side of my brothers ADK Cabin.


----------



## 06silverback (Jan 22, 2011)

2011 illinois RUT


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

First Coyote


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Nov. 13,2011 2005 Hoyt Ultratec-60 lbs.- Gold Tip XT Hunter 55-75- Rocky Mountain Razor Premere 3 Blade 125 grain- Shot in SW Iowa 30 yards. Only travelled 60 yards.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Yheti said:


> *Wonders how many inches*
> 
> We shoot them often... sob's seem to have a liking for the taste of stained wood since they gnaw on the side of my brothers ADK Cabin.


Shot him on the farm in PA. They've been eating all the plywood, not to mention how the cows like to put their nose in them.


----------



## beaushoots (Aug 27, 2009)

almost did not take the shot....utimately I chose to since I know white deer can pass on negative traits to the herd....First doe of the season and its a WHITE ONE!! taken on 11/08/11


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

8 point, 40 yards, double lung, Slick Trick Mags. First buck and first bow kill all in one!!!


----------



## sittin-at-20ft (Feb 3, 2011)

Good choice, and one deer story to never be forgotten!


----------



## E72 (Aug 5, 2009)

[URL="







[/URL]

Ohio. November 10th. Out of a blind with a buck and doe decoy. Ramcat broadhead.


----------



## NaturesEcho (Jan 20, 2009)

All taken in SE Michigan out of a Tree Saddle using a Z7 (Michigan has a 2 buck limit, and is liberal on the antlerless tags in my area).

10/11/11 830 am.
20 scorable points. Some 30 + "protrusions". Little shy of 120" gross. 26 yard shot, Rage 2 blade. 60 yard dash.
Never saw this buck and had no trailcam pics of him ever. Just passing through on a cool morning with forecasted high of 80 degrees. 










10/26/11 820 am. 
25 yard shot. Spine hit w/ Slick Trick Mag, no track.










She passed one of my trailcam's before passing me.











11/11/11 743am.
14 point, 166" gross. 3 yard shot. Rage 2 blade. 70 yard track.

Been after this buck for years. Never laid eyes on him. Only had black and white IR pics of him. Named him "Stroke" because I joked I'd have one if I ever saw him while hunting.










11/11, in my first sit of the year at this particular tree which I have to use waders to access, the buck of my dreams attempted to scent check a doe bedding area. I was in the right spot at the right time!


----------



## tennman (Dec 2, 2003)

*Tennessee Deer 11/19/2011*

Arrowed this 10 pt. this morning near my home just south of Nashville. Thought I would hunt near the house
today than compete with smoke poles all morning somewhere else. Same exact spot I shot one on the same
exact day as last year. Mounted the one last year, just gonna horn mount this one.


----------



## newtonbowhunter (Sep 4, 2010)

Mathews reezen 6.5 2 blade rage (heart shot). Shot this buck 11/5/11 at 5:50 in the evening on public land in south east texas at 18 yds.


----------



## slugger0250 (Feb 27, 2010)

my biggest ever 217 pound 8 point shot at 5 yards ross bow rage titanium 2 blade went about 30 yards


----------



## Bionicrooster (Dec 14, 2005)

Maryland 7 point


----------



## newtonbowhunter (Sep 4, 2010)

Mathews reezen 6.5 29.5" 70lb rage 2 blade(double lung). Killed this buck 11/6/10 at 9:15 in the morning on public land in south east texas


----------



## sampsta (Apr 3, 2011)

I got my first buck on Saturday PM. Im using the Red Head Kronix 65Lbs 27.5 draw and Grim Reaper Broadheads. i got in my stand at 3:35 and witin 2 mns a 10 pter chasing a doe cruised by. 5 Mns after that this guy come right under my stand @ 10 yds. Public Land in Mass


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

11.15.11 
Came cruising by at about 16 yards, shot him w/ a 2 blade Rage, he made about 3 bounds, and fell over dead.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Shot in Nebraska Nov 12, 23 yd shot, 80 yd recovery, Maxxis 31, Easton FMJ, and Muzzy MX3 did work! First buck with a bow!!!


----------



## Heater (Jul 29, 2005)

*Ohio Brute*

Another Ohio brute, green score 170 2/8. Slick trick victim


----------



## muliesflatties (Nov 20, 2011)

Southeast Kansas mainframe 10 point with two stickers on the right and one on the left base making him a 13 point. 10 yards with a Darton Apache, Easton Axis 400, Muzzy MX3.


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

Finally got it done in Iowa!


----------



## jdslyr (Jan 27, 2005)

*pounding them this yr!*

didn't get a deer last yr, but pounding them this yr!

Sept. MO 8 PT. 20" SPREAD
Oct. MI DOE 3YR OLD
Nov. IL state land 8PT. 20" SPREAD, 190# DRESSED


----------



## jdslyr (Jan 27, 2005)

nice! congrats on an awesome deer bowhuntermason!


----------



## jdslyr (Jan 27, 2005)

hoytshooter03 said:


> Awesome.. Every season you harvest a great buck or two. Congrats.


nice one bro!


----------



## byronchilds (Apr 20, 2006)

My first time running the camera EVER! Caught this my buddy drill this guy on film.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Maryland...Tradtech Titan recurve and Magnus buzzcut.....25 yard shot and buck went 75 yards


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

night before thanksgiving.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's mine taken on November 10th at 7:10 am. He was hitting a doe in the butt with his antlers as he was pushing her where he wanted her to go.

He pushed her right by me at 10 yards. Don't have a score yet, but guessing mid 170's! His left G2 is 15", his left main beam is at 26", and an inside spread of 20". Has about a 4-5" drop tine running down past his left eye with some black, dried on velvet still attached.


----------



## M L (Nov 23, 2011)

There are some real dandies on here!

This is a buck I took on Oct 22. I have a pile of trail cam pictures of him from the last couple years, but of all of them I can count on one hand the number of daytime pics. This was the first time I saw him in person and I was able to make a 20 yd shot with original Muzzy 3 blade 100gr. I recovered him within 75 yds.

This buck is a main frame 10 with split brow tines and an extra crab-claw on the end of his left beam. 13 scoreable points and I came up with a rough score of 161 1/8 gross.


----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Nuge Fan (Aug 24, 2009)

Upper Peninsula Michigan Doe









Central Arkansas 6 point


----------



## Nuge Fan (Aug 24, 2009)

Central Arkansas doe


----------



## 220 (Mar 25, 2005)

Illinois, November 2011.


----------



## 202gwg (Feb 22, 2011)

Congratulations 220. That's a dandy 10 !


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

Best bow year ever!


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

AintNoGriz...that is a MONSTER!!!

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr-Death (Jan 23, 2011)

Ohio 2011


----------



## mrclean0497 (Nov 13, 2010)

*2011 Success*

My 2nd WI bow buck. Got this big beauty 11-7 about 8:30 in the the morning. 22yds with my Destroyer 340 and good old fashioned 100 gr thunderheads. Went about 80 yards.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Doe #2 for this year.*

Nov 24 2011.


----------



## balls (Sep 15, 2010)

*11-16-11 Kansas "9 lives"*

I first saw this deer on Halloween, and made a bad shot on him and hit him in the shoulder. I spent the next 17 days mostly hunting this deer. I saw him a total of seven times in 17 days, thats very surprising to see a mature 5 1/2 + deer on his feet that much in daylight. The last time he gave me a 38yd shot. 29 4/8 inch main beams, 7 2/8 bases, over 43 inches of mass. Score. 190'' "9 lives"


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Got this guy yesterday evening. I have been hunting him all season and he finally made a mistake.


----------



## rlrenz (Sep 5, 2011)

AintNoGriz said:


> Here's mine taken on November 10th at 7:10 am. He was hitting a doe in the butt with his antlers as he was pushing her where he wanted her to go.
> 
> He pushed her right by me at 10 yards. Don't have a score yet, but guessing mid 170's! His left G2 is 15", his left main beam is at 26", and an inside spread of 20". Has about a 4-5" drop tine running down past his left eye with some black, dried on velvet still attached.


That is just plain AWSOME! Great Job...


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

balls said:


> I first saw this deer on Halloween, and made a bad shot on him and hit him in the shoulder. I spent the next 17 days mostly hunting this deer. I saw him a total of seven times in 17 days, thats very surprising to see a mature 5 1/2 + deer on his feet that much in daylight. The last time he gave me a 38yd shot. 29 4/8 inch main beams, 7 2/8 bases, over 43 inches of mass. Score. 190'' "9 lives"
> 
> View attachment 1218008



HOLY MOTHER!!!!! A true Kansas GIANT!! 
Congrats to you sir!!


----------



## balls (Sep 15, 2010)

AintNoGriz said:


> HOLY MOTHER!!!!! A true Kansas GIANT!!
> Congrats to you sir!!


Same to you aintnogriz. The deer you shot looks bigger than mid 70's. Did you ever put a tape on him?


----------



## dibber (Mar 31, 2008)

*Mn doe down*

:wink: 15yd shot 150yd recovery!


----------



## RoddyScott (Nov 8, 2011)

Kentucky










IL

:smile:


----------



## cameraman (Sep 18, 2007)

My 2 Bow Bucks this year a 125" from TX and my Indiana Giant 173" thats with 4-5" on a G2 broke off


----------



## gewil (May 10, 2010)

Both are great bucks, cameraman!!! Congrats


----------



## FrostyHntr (Feb 8, 2004)

Got to love the first week of November. Scentblocker saved my but on both.


----------



## t-rav (Sep 10, 2011)

Brother in law and I doubled on 11/13/11 about 200 yrds apart. Central KS. rut, what a blast!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

First doe of the season








second doe








My first archery buck








My dads buck


----------



## JeffN (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

*One less coyote*

Shot this guy Nov 5th. Found out tonight that the Yotes got one of the calves on the farm next door last night.


----------



## max penner (Jul 22, 2010)

12/3/11 at 10.30 am


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Doe #3*

I am having a good year after a bad start. THERE WILL BE PLENTY MEAT IN THE FREEZER!


----------



## jpaonita (Feb 7, 2010)

My first bow buck shot on NOV 1 in Sullivan county PA with my PSE!


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

First bow hunt ever, six does walked by, I got this one. 

PA 5C, December 1st during firearms season, 45# recurve, complete pass-through.


----------



## ScottParson (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats Arrowwood!!!


----------



## Nurati (Dec 4, 2011)

My 2011 Bruiser! My first buck, 14 points (8x6) scored 181"


----------



## vabownut (May 26, 2002)

Dec. 8th 20" 8 pnt


----------



## RobDave (Dec 11, 2011)

First buck kill with bow, west alabama 3 year old 7 point, 30 yard shot and 50 yard recovery after following a walking blood trail - heard it crash from my stand


----------



## moshotputter (Jan 10, 2004)

First bow hunt ever and you took a doe with a recurve? Brother, you must be livin' right!

Congrats on a great hunt!


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Lol - thanks. I almost waited to see if a buck would show up, but I decided not to press my luck.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Taken Sept. 18th from northern New Mexico. Solo wilderness backpack hunt at 13,000' elevation, right at timberline. 40 yard shot. 110 yard recovery. Gross 330 3/8", Net 320 1/8" P&Y.


----------



## eastkybowhunter (Jul 14, 2006)

Doe taken on 9/11/11. She came in with a 6pt. I gave him a pass and shot her at 5 yds. Was in the stand 20 mins before they came in at first light. 









9pt taken on 11/11/11. He was shot out of the same stand as the doe. Had a doe and 2 bb's come thru at 7:40 am. The 2 bb's were in the lead and they passed by kinda fast. The doe stopped and looked around. She knew something was up. She went left up the hill. A few minutes later the bb's came back running looking for her. After they passed this buck came behind them grunting every step. At 40 yards out he was about to go the same way the other deer had. I grunted a few times and he postured and started making a scrape. He came on in and I shot him at 10 yds.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 17, 2008)

Capitalized on this Mulie during the late hunt here in WA!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1229649&d=1323903189


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

got a nice doe this evening ,this hunting season has been a hard one for me


----------



## JToys (Mar 23, 2011)

Took my first buck with a bow this past Tuesday the 13th in the afternoon.


----------



## lookin 4 PnY (Feb 6, 2007)

Wisconsin Triple. Nov 4th my 2 buddies and I all scored on the same farm.


----------



## jed1226 (Apr 4, 2011)

Got him back on the Nov 17th, Mathews DXT axis arrows with 1 3/8 Grim Reapers. Gross Scored 142


----------



## Jared Bloomgren (Apr 23, 2007)

2011 was a decent year for not being able to hunt out of state. I am pleased with the success that I did have!


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey Jared, awesome year you had, congrats!
Here is my Christmas eve NJ buck.


----------



## Bigtriton21 (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Bigtriton21 (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## joeking (Jan 7, 2010)

My wife's first buck, whitetail, bow kill. All in one day. She made a beautifull double lung shot. He went 20 yds or so and dropped. On top of all that she dragged him out on her own. She is one tough lady!
(she also took 2 antelope and a doe mully in Wyoming)


----------



## jeh4269 (Feb 16, 2010)

Shot this buck on 11/13/11 in Illinois.Strother SR71 and Slick Trick 100gr mags.22 yard shot and 40 yd recovery.172lb dressed 4.5 yrs old.156"gr.Shot him for my oldest daughter.Might hang him in her room.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

First Trad Deer... 12/30/11 During RIFLE season!!! 11 yard shot with my Anneewakkee Addiction Longbow. I'm stoked.


----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)

My nephew Patrick with his biggest deer yet. Elite Archery E-Force. 61 pounds, Beman ICS hunter tipped with Rage 2 blade. 23 yard shot, 15 yards to recovery.


----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)

Patricks brother Ian with his first buck, nice 6 pointer. Bowtech Equalizer, beman ICS tipped with Rage 2 blade. 20 yard shot, 70 yards to recovery.


----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)

Patricks brother Ian with his first buck, nice 6 pointer. Bowtech Equalizer, beman ICS tipped with Rage 2 blade. 20 yard shot, 70 yards to recovery.


----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)

Patrick's brother Ian with his first buck, a nice 6 pointer. 15 yrs old, Bowtech Equalizer, beman Ics hunter tipped with rage 2 blade. 20 yards shot, 70 yards to rcpvery.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

Got my second Trad Deer this afternoon... 13 yard double lung shot.


----------



## Stihlhead (Dec 3, 2010)

*Christmas Eve buck*
















Hunted hard for most of 2011. I was able to see my first bobcat and 10 deer while on stand. 9 of these were seen in the first 2 weeks of Michigan's bow season. Then not another deer until November 23rd. Christmas Eve brought our first snowfall that I could hunt. After 30 minutes on stand I had 8 does come through just out of range, then a half-hour later another deer ran down the ridge off to my left. I grunted to that deer several times. 5 minutes later I heard grunting in the swamp and was greeted by the sight of the first buck sighting of the year. After 20 minutes of grunting back and forth with me he walked into just under 20 yards. The shot was not my best but I hit an artery and he went down in 150 yards.


----------



## Krycheck44 (Feb 8, 2009)

I shot this deer at 12 yrds on 11-11-11. Would have been an 11 pointer but broke one of his tines at the end. Both pics are of the same deer first pic with my brother next one with me.


----------



## bbruno (Jan 15, 2007)

11/07/2011 220# KS buck. 151 4/8


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

Great buck bbruno!!! Nice character around the base there!


----------



## bbruno (Jan 15, 2007)

thanks! great hunt for sure...


----------



## BADJEDI (Nov 9, 2006)

*Halloween weekend buck. Around 10am he came out of the marsh into the scrub brush heading towards a scrape that was on the edge of the corn field. Unfortunately, because he was moving pretty fast, he didn't give me enough time to get the video camera positioned and turned on to get the kill on flim. I thought he was an 8pt when I shot him, because of how much the main beams curl in, I didn't notice the crab claws until I walked up on him. He dressed out at 175lbs. I also got a couple of trail cam pictures of him from the day before.*


----------



## max penner (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## sfoxiv (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## C_Saint (Dec 30, 2011)

Got This Guy with A PSE Stinger 3G, 60lbs Draw, Gold Tip Hunter Xt's 5575 and a 100g Grim Reaper Razorcut


----------



## Mosster47 (Jan 10, 2012)

*My 2011*

This was my first year ever bow hunting. The turkeys were during the fall season. I lined them up and took them with one arrow at 18 yards. The does was a late season kill at 18 yards also. People tell me I'm doing good for a first year ground stalking bow hunter. My rig is an Elite Hunter 72#, Beman Bowhunter 300 arrows and 125gr G5 Montecs.


----------



## Blanchje (Jan 12, 2007)

Doesn't compare to some of the giants posted but I was happy with my Michigan buck.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

born2slay said:


> ...


How much he field dress?


----------



## prohunter (Aug 15, 2004)

Utah archery aug 2011. 27" wide 5x4 western count. Z7 60lbs, 400 st axis, montec broadhead


----------



## prohunter (Aug 15, 2004)

It was a 70 yard shot


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

*My first pope 131'*














11/08/2011 Montgomery County, TN


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

Heres some of my year in a snap shot...All spot and stalk.


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

Few more..








































































Ive been lucky enough to spot n stalk bowhunt a broad range of my country in '11...From the Snowy's to the Outback and the far north of Arnemland...2012 will be even bigger.


----------



## buggybrain (Jun 27, 2009)

nice buck


----------



## buggybrain (Jun 27, 2009)

very nice good job


----------



## jdcycle (Jan 16, 2012)

shot 11-13-11 on my NY farm at 23 yds with pse dreamseason evo 61 lbs, rage 2 blade


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Archery season over but good memories............

a pair in October










early January:





















one day left in the season:


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

This is my first Oregon Bull elk EVER! Ive been elk hunting since 1984. Second ever opportunity at an elk. Last one was in the same weekend the World lost Princess Dianna.


----------



## bloodcrick (Jun 17, 2011)

Pretty much sums up my 2011 season
Spring Gobbler, no pop up blind,,use brush for cover








2011 Doe








2011 Buck....144 4/8


----------



## Krycheck44 (Feb 8, 2009)

That was one heck of a season! Plus you top it off with gorgeous buck. congrats on your success.



bloodcrick said:


> Pretty much sums up my 2011 season
> Spring Gobbler, no pop up blind,,use brush for cover
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bloodcrick (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you much! :icon_salut:


----------



## strazz (Oct 24, 2011)

learn to shoot right dumbass


----------



## strazz (Oct 24, 2011)

View attachment doe.bmp
doe i shot at 15 yards, 2 blade rage dropped 10 yards away
View attachment heart.bmp
doe heart






8 point i shot with my mathews switchback


----------



## bloodcrick (Jun 17, 2011)

strazz said:


> learn to shoot right dumbass


Um who you callin out?? Me??? :dontknow:


----------



## Krycheck44 (Feb 8, 2009)

strazz said:


> learn to shoot right dumbass





bloodcrick said:


> Um who you callin out?? Me??? :dontknow:


It does seem like that quote came out of nowhere now didn't it? Hopefully it was a mistake.


----------



## bloodcrick (Jun 17, 2011)

Krycheck44 said:


> It does seem like that quote came out of nowhere now didn't it? Hopefully it was a mistake.


Kinda what I thought,,,all my shots were where they were supposed to be!!


----------



## Slayer88 (Jan 23, 2012)

It's colt ford


----------



## Chauncey (Feb 1, 2012)

*Could use some help*

I am looking for anyone who could help me to value a couple Del Rey bows? My father cherished them. I have been told they are not replacable. If no help here any ideas when I can go to find out?


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd say it wasn't intended for you. Congrats on a great season crick!!



bloodcrick said:


> Kinda what I thought,,,all my shots were where they were supposed to be!!


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

October 16th
25 yard shot
60 yard recovery...watched her go down.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

My additions to the thread.

Early season yote. Shot in the face at 62 yards. DRT.










Mid-season 9 point. Shot at 25 yards, dead in 50.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Excellent thread!


----------



## bwhunter501 (Apr 11, 2011)

Early August Wyoming Antelope 65 Yards spot and stalk, Florida Gator 11'3", Florida Hog with a buoy knife!! December Management buck, Last week in december yotes. Heck of a year lol Great pictures so far guys!!


----------



## bowhtrdpw (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## bowhtrdpw (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## bowhtrdpw (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry about rough pics. These were on phone. Better pics on camera. Thought id get some on here for its to late. Bowtec assasin, rage, beman arrows.


----------



## led0321 (Aug 13, 2008)

October 31 2011, my best bow buck. Killed in Northern Va


----------



## MikeStanton (Feb 20, 2012)

Little roosie taken laborday of 2011


----------



## J.Baxter (Feb 19, 2012)

My first archery kill 40 yard shot with my BOWTECH gaurdian


----------



## The Sentinel (Mar 28, 2010)

September turkey taken at 25 yds and November whitetail taken at 15 yds.


----------



## SKOR (Nov 8, 2011)

Took this guy 28 Oct


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

SKOR said:


> Took this guy 28 Oct
> 
> View attachment 1296602


That's a stud!


----------



## Krycheck44 (Feb 8, 2009)

SKOR said:


> Took this guy 28 Oct
> 
> View attachment 1296602


Must have used a catapult for that one!
:jaw:


----------



## Agates84 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Bowtech Commadner took down this Wisconsin brute. 11-2-11*


----------



## TheFieldArcher (Feb 26, 2011)

*Got some dead stuff too!*:RockOn:

























*Trifecta Day!*








*Double with my bud!*









*Dang woodchucks, quit chuckin my wood!*


----------



## TheFieldArcher (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## TheFieldArcher (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## shootingzeros (Jul 19, 2008)

Opening morning of Nebraska's archery season, I have over 1,200 pics of this buck, watched him all summer from a distance, had him 1 of 3 different cameras every day straight for 3 months, I had him in my Alfalfa field 7 days straight leading up to opener, at first light he made his way off the bean field into my alfalfa field headed to the timber where he was bedding, at 6:48am I bayed at him, stopped him, I had him ranged at 42yards, Buried my 40 yard pin right behind the Shoulder, push and pull push and pull and away she went, watched that little green Nocturnal hit right where my pin was, It was Beautiful!! 15 scorable points, 171" 3/8


----------



## Jedi_smore (Feb 16, 2012)

This isn't necessarily a picture but it is one of my 2011 Doe harvests...http://youtu.be/M5O6Ufemk74


----------



## selemdog (Sep 22, 2008)

Forgot to post pics. This was my 2011 doe taken on opening morning. Oct. 1 Came broadside about 4 yds and got Swhacked. Ran 30yds and piled.


----------



## HighFive22 (Jan 7, 2009)

Took this guy in a MN metro bow hunt. Was my first bow buck in 4 years.


----------



## jonnywrestler5 (Mar 21, 2012)

*2011 Cow Elk*









First Elk at 14 yards. Double lung. Ran 90 yards and fell over. 295 pounds of steak and burger.


----------



## dadoftwo2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Last day. My biggest 8 pointer so far.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Turkey on Nebraskas opener

22lbs
8.25" beard
3/4" spurs


----------



## bat man (Aug 23, 2011)

Shot in the head as he stood over a brand new custom Merriam paint job best turkey decoy. bestturkeydecoy.com


----------



## bat man (Aug 23, 2011)

7 yards. bestturkeydecoy.com


----------



## jrod p&y (Nov 27, 2009)

152 inches Took him in the second week of season. No history of this deer on my place but after I killed him the neighbor sent me some video that he had from the whole year. The last picture he had of him was taken 2 days before I shot him.


----------



## miller 12 (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## miller 12 (Feb 13, 2012)

scored 173 hunted this buck all bow season but only seen him twice and couldnt get a shoot bc he was chasing a doe


----------



## justshutupnhunt (May 5, 2011)

I shot this one with my bowtech pro 38 with a rage broadhead on 28 October. He was 25 yards away and ran abour 60 yards. 








I also shot a javelina. She was within 10 yards when I shot her. It was in November when I took her. Same bow. Time for a new bow


----------



## atom11 (Feb 11, 2011)

Shot this guy 11/11/11 in northwestern pa. Got em with my Mathews Drenalin at 22 yards with a carbon express mutiny arrow tipped with a swhacker broadhead. He only went 20 yards from the shot!


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

Shot november 9th 2011 best buck so far! very proud!


----------



## michaelisbeast (Sep 18, 2012)

nice man new yorks archery opens oct 1 cant wait!!


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

The 3 blade Rage 100 gr. did it's job, passed right through.


----------

